# What to expect: Replacing 625 Rx/DVR with ViP 922 Reman



## javabean (Apr 16, 2006)

Some months ago, I picked up a remanufactured ViP 922 Sling-loaded receiver/DVR on eBay, new in its sealed manufacturer's box, at a pretty low price. I don't remember exactly how much it was, but it was not too much more than $100 ("Buy It Now" price). I got it because I was wanting to have HD-receive capability, and because I wanted to be able to watch receiver/DVR content (including live TV) on my iPad.

I don't know when this unit was remanufactured. I suspect this info may have been on the one shipping carton label that was partially removed. (Nice.) I don't know what its loaded software version is, but I assume the s/w will be automatically updated to the latest version within the first couple of days after I hook it up and get it authenticated. 

Anyway, to try to "date" this box, here are some numbers that might be useful:

*Model:* DISH ViP 922 DVR REMAN
*Serial:* WREANUG07KFE
*Smart Card:* S233118075473
*Receiver CAID:* R0093047281
*Paper Help Guide:* Copyright 2010

*Questions:*

I've checked Apple's apps site, and there is definitely an app there for "_DISH Anywhere for iPad_," updated as recently as September 2014. It has been through many revisions since first coming out. OTOH, the 1-page setup sheet (called "_Watch your DISH Network TV-Everywhere!_") included in the carton doesn't mention iOS devices-only "Apple Mac OS computers" and "Microsoft Windows computers." I would assume, as a first guess, that the printed setup sheet is simply obsolete, and that supported iOS devices should work. Will they?
I have DSL broadband that is about 17Mb/s downstream (plenty fast) and about 900kb/s upstream (pretty slow). How well should this work with Sling? What kind of resolution, smoothness, etc. can I expect to see on my iPad while streaming? 
I'm assuming I can use the same diplexer that I am now using with the 625 (since I am only connecting the one TV), and therefore won't need the included triplexer. Am I right?
I'm in ABQ, NM, in the Western Arc. I have a DISH 500 antenna with a dual LNB. The latter was a swap-out for the original single-bird LNB I used pre-625. It is pointed roughly at the midpoint between the 110/119 birds. 119 is a little weak on certain transponders, but it still works fine, even through moderately inclement weather. Are there any satellite/antenna implications in my adding HD with the 922? For example, would there be any need to be able to see the 129 bird in addition to 110 and 119? ? If so, what would be the best way to do that? What would I miss if I _didn't_ do that? I would think that, as a minimum, I would need a new wider (maybe oval) dish along with a new "tri-mode LNB," if there even is such a thing. (BTW, I presently have a _single_ cable running from the 500's dual LNB to the living room, and I do _not_ want to have to pull an additional cable unless there is no other choice.) 
That's enough for now. I think if I can get these basic questions answered, I'm ready to try to replace the 625. I'm assuming that, once I get the hardware hooked up, I'll need to call a DISH customer services rep to get the new receiver authenticated and enabled. Let me know if there is more to it than that. Thanks ---

javabean


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, Javabean, you are missing most of the HD channels out there by not having an eye on your dish looking at 129.

110 and 119 have just a few of the HD channels that Dish provides, the rest are on 129.

You need a Dish 1000.2 WA dish and lnb connected to your 922 instead of that little D500.

I hope your 922 is already activated, because Dish just discontinued activation of the Sling capability for new 922 setups.

Your down speed is ok but to get HD uploads from the sling you need about 3mb, minimum of 1.5mb upload speed.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

javabean said:


> I got it because I was wanting to have HD-receive capability, and because I wanted to be able to watch receiver/DVR content (including live TV) on my iPad.


This may no longer be available.


> I don't know what its loaded software version is, but I assume the s/w will be automatically updated to the latest version within the first couple of days after I hook it up and get it authenticated.


The software is likely a bootstrap version and will be replaced automatically once the ViP922 can see the satellite where the software is sent from.


> I have DSL broadband that is about 17Mb/s downstream (plenty fast) and about 900kb/s upstream (pretty slow). How well should this work with Sling? What kind of resolution, smoothness, etc. can I expect to see on my iPad while streaming?


Assuming that DISH activates the Sling component (doubtful), 900Kbps is enough for a fair SD rendition outside the home. Inside the home, your DSL connection doesn't come into play.


> I'm assuming I can use the same diplexer that I am now using with the 625 (since I am only connecting the one TV), and therefore won't need the included triplexer. Am I right?


A triplexer allows you to use a single satellite input cable. What you need depends on things we don't know yet. If you don't update your dish, you won't need a separator.


> Are there any satellite/antenna implications in my adding HD with the 922? For example, would there be any need to be able to see the 129 bird in addition to 110 and 119? ? If so, what would be the best way to do that?


The implications are whether or not you want to use the ViP922 to do satellite HD. There may also be issues getting the updated firmware as it may appear only at 129W.

The best way to set your dish up is to get a new one. If your 119W issues are a result of line-of-sight issues (vegetation or structures), you may need to locate the new dish elsewhere. http://www.dishpointer.com offers a satellite view of your home than may be helpful in identifying areas free of obstructions.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Historically the 922 has had a lot of problems, compared to the very stable 625.


----------

